# CO Vax Exempt



## Chasca (4 mo ago)

Hello! I'm in the Denver metro area and am looking for a holistic pediatrician. My daughter's current pediatrician is very provax but I'm looking to get a fax exempt for school. Thank you in advance!


----------



## victory13 (Apr 4, 2018)

If you complete the Online Immunization Education Module (about 20 min), you can get an exemption without a doctor. You will have to repeat every year. 
source: Vaccine exemptions | Department of Public Health & Environment


----------



## Chasca (4 mo ago)

victory13 said:


> If you complete the Online Immunization Education Module (about 20 min), you can get an exemption without a doctor. You will have to repeat every year.
> source: Vaccine exemptions | Department of Public Health & Environment


Thank you for your response! I've never heard of the opt out option.


----------

